# Daiwa SL20SH



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I've got one coming was deciding on whether to use 14lb or buy a spool of 17 ...

It lists it as holding 300 yards of 14 and 210 of 20 lb but no mention of 17 ....

What do most of you put on a 20 size Daiwa and if 17 about how many yards does it hold ... I usually don't filled them real full ...


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

well it would roughly come out to 220-260 yards give or take.

since reel manufacturer rate line capacity retardly. unless they are smart and rate using line diameter instead.

try it. get a 300yard spool. and load it onto a reel. you can never put all 300 on. or if you can get it all on, you might not have enough to fill.

problem is lines. no set standard. 17lb trit is .40mm some other lines are .35 some .45



i know for most of us, we would use 17 trit. 
on the 30 size reels. i use 20lb.

for more distance , IMO i would use 14 myself.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*line*

yeah it will be Sufix Trit. ... I 've got a 1lb spool of 14 and 20 ... I've got 14 on my Blue yonder and then 20 on an Abu 7500 and my 30 SHA

Kinda leaning towards the 14 .....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

It holds 265 yards of 17 Tri, but that is filled to the rim. I pulled off about 10 yards because of fluffing issues on the cast.


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

I like to use Suffix Tri 20lb for stripers in the winter on my sha and shv 20 size reels and on my 6500's. I know they don't hold 250 to 300 yards of line, but don't think i need more than 200 yards of line for stripers. Distance is not much of an issue and sometimes these fish are right on the beach. Mainly like 20 lb line for the abrasion resistance. Most of my buddies have gone to 17lb line for most of their surf fishing and most of them out fish me. For big drum or cobia I think the 20 size reel might be to small and I usually use a 30 for these two fish, eventhough I have yet to catch a BIG one from the beach. I could fish with any size reel for drum form the beach and still get shunked. Can you catch a drum on a 20 or 6500? Certainly YES. I just like the extra size of the 30 reel just in case I hook into a monster fish. I would hate to get spooled by a 60 pound drum because I was using a 20 size reel and had several 30's in the reel case. Regardless of line size , I really like Suffix Tri and recommend it to everyone. I would spool my shv 20 with 17 instead of 14 unless you were fishing from a boat. I will probably purchase a one pound spool of suffix Tri 17lb when I use up all my 20lb line now on hand. Good Luck!! 20's are great reels!!! with loud clickers and super drags. My brother and I caught 35 big drum in September on the Pamilco and 6 of the 8 reels we used were shv and sha 20's! :fishing:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I agree with Moon here. You only need a lot of line for Red Drum, Cobia, and the like not for Stripers. You should do fine with 17# Sufix Tri.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Chunker,

I have been using sufix tri plus 17 # for just about all my conventionals but I am starting to use 14 # on a couple like the Blue Yonder, Mag Elite, and Penn 525. For my SL30SH I use 17# because it can hold a good bit and I use it for bigger fish.

For a SL20 I would go with the 14 for casting purposes. JMO


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Thanks*

I caught my 41" Drum on a 6500 with 14lb this fall and it did great but I sure wouldn't want to try it with a cobia though but thats what my 7500 and 30 SHA is for ..... My son caught several rays on my BY and 14lb this past summer till one finally broke him off and that was my fault for not retieing ..... I know you can land a really big fish on 14 with a good reel and enough line .... Probably give it a try with 14 and see how it goes ......

Sufix Tri Plus is all I use also 

The clicker, price and dependabilty is why I picked a Daiwa .....


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I use 14lb test line on my slosh 20.


----------

